# Coral and Anemone Question



## Bio-kid 29

Hello,
I have a 29 gallon bio-cube and I was trying to find out if I could put corals and anemones in at the same time. I have heard from workers at the fish store I go to that most anemones can damage and kill corals if they are put in the same tank if it is smaller like mine. But then, when I read about it online I have heard people say that they should be okay together as long as they are not to cramped.:fish9: But I am not planning on getting to big of an anemone if I get one. I have had a saltwater aquarium for a long time but it has never had any corals in it, just fish and fake coral. Thanks for any info.*c/p*


----------



## tike

First it is important to know what type of lighting you have in the bio cube and then what type of coral and anemone you are looking at. I think it is totally possible but it would depend on the lighting available for them.


----------



## GetITCdot

a 29g seems a bit small for an anemone. but lighting would be the first thing too check.


----------



## drhank

Before you add any anemone you need to have maintained perfect water conditions for at least 6 months. At that point, it may be safe to add a BTA. That is probably the only anemone that would stand a chance in such a small tank.

Also, yes, they do move around until they find "their spot". After that, you may want to add other corals. Softies and easy LPs\S are your best choices.

Good luck.


----------



## CODA92

dont want to repeat what every one else is saying but they're deffintly safe to be in a reef aquarium with corals. Like they said make sure the anomone isnt going to move and when you do put it in that it cant get sucked into a power head or filter. Third after you have perfect water and lighting, feeding is quite necessary at least two or three times a week of some thing small


----------



## Bio-kid 29

CODA92 said:


> dont want to repeat what every one else is saying but they're deffintly safe to be in a reef aquarium with corals. Like they said make sure the anomone isnt going to move and when you do put it in that it cant get sucked into a power head or filter. Third after you have perfect water and lighting, feeding is quite necessary at least two or three times a week of some thing small


Thanks, that is just what I needed to know.


----------



## Pisces

Can corals be put in first and then anemone? or will the anemone hurt corals?

and

What does BTA standfor?
Thanks


----------



## verdifer

OK lets say your water is perfect and you have the proper lighting.

You put the Anemone in first and let it find its place, it will find a spot in the tank that it likes and the chances are it won't leave it, the reason the corals go in after it is because while it is trying to find a nice place to settle down it will knock and crawl over the corals.

You can put the Corals in first but as I said the Anemone may knock them over etc etc.

BTA = Bubble Tip Anemone.


----------

